# Instructional Judo DVDs?



## CatNap

Can anyone recommend any good basic Judo DVDs for take downs and throws?


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I don't know if they are any good, but the Keith Schwartz line of dvd's is on sale at Century for $6.99 per dvd.
http://www.centurymartialarts.com/D...tegoryid=5048b823-fe52-4b52-b89b-4015a0d8bc59
Click there to see them.

AoG


----------



## bigfootsquatch

CatNap said:


> Can anyone recommend any good basic Judo DVDs for take downs and throws?


 

Mike Swain has some good videos IMO. www.centuryma.com
You can read others' reviews at www.amazon.com


----------



## dancingalone

ArmorOfGod said:


> I don't know if they are any good, but the Keith Schwartz line of dvd's is on sale at Century for $6.99 per dvd.
> http://www.centurymartialarts.com/D...tegoryid=5048b823-fe52-4b52-b89b-4015a0d8bc59
> Click there to see them.
> 
> AoG




Nuts, I missed the sale.  I've viewed one of the Schwartz videos, and I think it's excellently filmed.  I was able to teach myself a couple of the throws with it and the book BEST JUDO.  When I cross-trained with a judoka friend of mine, he commented that I had a good basic "grasp" of the material.


----------



## Aaron Fields

The Russian judo series is great, there is quite a slew of options.  As grappling is the hot thing right now, don't go for gimmick names and stick with stuff that has good review and is just basics.

Though there is no equal to a good coach.

Aaron Fields


----------



## shesulsa

You MUST, MUST, MUST check out www.judoinfo.com - by far the best.  *edit* I dunno if they sell DVDs but it's a great online resource.


----------



## Marvin

shesulsa said:


> You MUST, MUST, MUST check out www.judoinfo.com - by far the best. *edit* I dunno if they sell DVDs but it's a great online resource.


yes that is a great site!!
Mike Swain's stuff is real good IMO


----------



## Formosa Neijia

I also have heard how great Swain's stuff is. His Complete Judo DVDs seem to be the best buy. This is a steal:
http://www.judo-bjj-dvd.com/store/p...id=34&osCsid=c897f70e9369beec70020fc9f6dca724

I have come so close to ordering that set many times. The price is the best I could find on the web. The only thing stopping me is that I don't do judo specifically. But it looks worth picking up regardless of what you do.


----------



## TaiChiTJ

I would consider George Kirby's dvd's:


http://www.budoshin.com/BJJhomestudy.htm

:supcool:


----------



## mrpresident

or jacki chan....


----------



## Formosa Neijia

I posted a review of Mike Swain's Complete Judo series recently on my blog:
http://formosaneijia.com/2008/06/06/review-mike-swains-complete-judo/

I loved the DVD so much that I said what the hay and started doing judo again after 15 years. It's good stuff!


----------

